# kinda techinical question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all I gotta Norfolk/southern diesel HO f7a #4271 Bachmann.How do I take off the shell off the chasis? I see four screws umderneath. Two on the tank and four deep in the underneath. I removed the tank screws and tank came off. I almost got in trouble as those two screws held the motor on the chasis.I got them back tho. So does the four deep screws hold the shell on? That is the only way I see to remove the shell.It is a new engine and don`t want to ruin or break anything.It is supposed to be DCC and I want to see if the decoder is in it. I got the parts breakdown which doesn`t help.

Many thanks for all answers. Have a good rest of thje week. Sanepilot

Please move this if it is the wrong place,tnx..


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I found a thread by Google and it has this link of manuals The F7a was under the standard line not DCC. 3/4 of the scroll bar down. F7a sound. Hope that helps.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Sanepilot,
I don’t have this “sound value version” but the on versions I have, the “four deep screws” are for holding the shell on. First, I would back them out 2 or 3 turns and then check the shell to see if it will move a little.
Bob


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks,fellas. I kinda guess I need to spend more time on the internet and less time working here at the house. I`ll take the shell off when I get the chance and see what I need to make it dcc.I don`t have dcc right now but may in the future try it.Sounds complicated and expensive. I got this set as a gift and didn`t want to mess it up. I didn`t get a transformer with it but I got many HO trannys but none with a whistle button.

Everybody have a good evening,sanepilot


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your first post showed what appeared to be an on line
product offering. It stated DCC ON BOARD. That
means you do have a DCC loco. Be sure to check
the manual to get the correct way to operate it on
your DC layout. 

Don


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*4271 f7a*

Hi,Don.. I got that off the Bachmann page. The only trouble was I didn`t look far enough into the site. The first thing I thought was wow,what a company to give their employees such a valuable present and he gave it away. After finding out how to take off the shell[which I did last night late].I think it is just a straight DC engine which is just as good for me as Dcc. I don`t have to spend anymore money on HO. I basically model O gauge[dc] with a small Ho layout.

Eventually I may go for a more sophisticated layout but after looking at Legacy/tmcc,Dcc ,and Dcs,I think I may stay with DC. I had my O gauge and my HO under Block control and really liked it.It was the same way with my airplane flying and I got laughed at everytime I went to the field.I flew basic planes.I don`t know whether you`ve ever seen model RC flying but there is a tremendous bunch of really good pilots but very few pilots that can land a model airplane most the time safely. I`d like to had the money they spent on their fancy airplanes trying to land and fly.
What I`m trying to say,I think,is I like the basic way of doing things.[old fashioned]

Sorry for the long post, Have a good rest of the week and many thanks,Everett:appl:


----------

